# Kubota L2650 not starting off key



## Thekyrc (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a 1994 Kubota L2650 that will not start off key but will roll start with no issues. It has a good battery on it but when you turn the key nothing happens, no lights no gauges no start. The main relay is not blown and the fuses are still good. Any ideas? I'm leaning towards a key switch.
Thanks for the help,
Andrew


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There is a main supply fuse near the starter. This supplies power to the dash, lights, key switch and all that. Should you develop a problem in this area (blown fuse), broken wire, terminal corrosion etc, you will experience the symptoms you described. You can pull start because the injection pump has manual shut off, and needs no 12v signal to supply fuel. Check that area first. If all that looks good, then go to the key switch with a test light and go from there.


----------



## Thekyrc (Feb 7, 2016)

As much as I hate to say this, this all happened about 3 weeks ago it got really cold and I left the tractor in the field by luck at the top of a hill, I tried starting it but since it was so cold and it wasn't plugged up the battery was nearly trained and really dragging so since I was almost over the crest of the hill I put the tractor in gear and turned the key to pull the tractor over the crest until it would roll start. ( neutral safety switch has been cut) the battery and starter pulled it about 10 feet then all at once everything quite. I assumed I had blown a fuse but there all fine and the main relay under the dash is fine. I will check the one you mentioned as well. Also is there anyway to turn these tractors up a hair. I know if indo itbto much it can melt or warp the head.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Strained contacts/connections due to cold temps and weak batteries can produce many different effects. Start with the slow blow fuse near the starter post and see what that tells you. 
"Turn these tractors up a hair"? It is what it is, and it's doubtful that any external adjustments on that style pump will have much effect in that regard. At least none that would be of much benefit.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your Kubota may have a fusible link instead of a fuse. I have a small Kubota diesel that has this feature. It looks like loop of wire on a plug, and plugs into the harness near the starter


----------

